
Help us save a student life. Please donate as much as you can #FightCancer - bootlooper
https://milaap.org/fundraisers/save-mangilal
======
pandapandi
Did you guys approach a NGO or a hospital which does these operations at lower
costs?

------
puttyv2
Good luck to you man

